# من يصدق ان Google يفعل هذا



## merj07 (26 أغسطس 2008)

لاول مرة اعرف ان محرك بحث جوجل ينفع يكون آلة حاسبة !!! 

ليس بعد ولكن آلة متطورة جدا 

الموضوع سهل أرجو ان تتابع معى الحوار التالى 

اذهب لموقع جوجل الرئيسي 

*Google *

و بدلا من أن تكتب كلمة البحث اكتب مثلا : 

9 - 5 و شوف النتيجة !!! 

او اكتب : 8 * 5 و شوف النتيجة 

او اكتب : 12 /3 و شوف النتيجة 

تابع ولا تخرج من المشاركه 

هذه العمليات البسيطة لكن لو اردت تحويل الوحدات اكتب مثلا : 100mile in km 

ومعنى ذلك انك تطلب تحويل 100 ميل الى كيلو مترات و ستظهر النتيجة فورا : 

100 mile = 160.9344 kilometers طيب لو حبيت حساب المثلثات سهلة اكتب : 

sin 60 أو tan 30 أو cos 45 

طيب اللوغارتمات أيضا سهلة أكتب مثلا : 

ln 3 أو log 100 

و ستظهر النتيجة فورا 

الثوابت العالمية مثلا سرعة الضوء اكتب : 

speed of light 

و ستظهر النتيجة وهي : 

the speed of light = 299 792 458 m / s


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو

جربتها بصراحة ميزة جديدة و جميلة جدا

الف شكر على الموضوع​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 أغسطس 2008)

حركة جميلة جدا ومفيدة يا غالى 

تسلم ايديك


----------



## ارووجة (26 أغسطس 2008)

اي شي حلووو كتير
ميرسي عالموضوع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2008)

*انا جربتها دلوقتي 


قعلا حاجه جديده وحلوه


مرسي ليك علي المعلومه الحلوه دي​*


----------



## man4truth (26 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا 
اكثر من رائع
شكرا على المعلومه المفيده


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 أغسطس 2008)

*معلومة جديدة جربتها
شكرا لك*


----------



## missorang2006 (26 أغسطس 2008)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
حتى اني جربت معادلة حلها ههههههههههه
كتير حلو 
شكرا ميرجو !!!!​*


----------



## amjad-ri (30 أغسطس 2008)

*واو  

جربتهة

بالفعل معلومة جميلة و مفيدة​*


----------



## علي مزيكا (31 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي على المعلومات المفيده والرب يباركك


----------



## MacGyver (2 سبتمبر 2008)

هااايل, شكراً على المعلومة المفيدة!


----------

